
BioBIKE – A Web-based, programmable, integrated biological knowledge base (2009) [pdf] - mindcrime
http://nar.oxfordjournals.org/content/37/suppl_2/W28.full-text-lowres.pdf
======
abrax3141
More here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BioBIKE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BioBIKE)

It was actually a multi-user, multi-tenancy, biologically-knowledgable lisp
machine, sort of like Wolfram Alpha (where Lisp -> Mathematica, and without
the constraints that make WA pretty much useless for anything except one shot
answering of random questions).

It even had a theorem prover!

Unfortunately, it was built in 2002, which is well before there were well
worked out standards for bio/omic representation, and also before the idea of
through-the-web programming (PaaS?) - at least in the SalesForce sense -
caught on.

Seems like yet another idea that was too far ahead of its time to succeed.

------
wuschel
Would there be any users of these knowledge systems that could give any
comments on how

a) the user base evolved b) how effective this system is in comparison to
existent genomic/synthetic pathway/etc databases

Thanks!

